# General Business Category > Scam Alert Forum >  NOTIFICATION FROM WORLD DEBT RECONCILIATION COMMITTEE,UK.

## Vincent

FROM: MR. BEN SEAL COLE.
Director World Debt Reconciliation Committee. 
Tel:+44 70457 35084 

We are pleased to inform you that We are World Debt Reconciliation Committee newly set up by The International Bank For Reconciliation And Development (WORLD BANK)and the International Monetary Fund(IMF)based on series of petitions we received from International Bodies such as Co-operate Bodies and Non-Governmental Organizations(NGO)on the inability of some Government of different countries in the World, Commercial banks and World Lottery Organization to settle their clients Contract debt, Inheritance Fund and Winning prize fund.

After an extensive close door meeting between the Board of Directors of WORLD BANK AND INTERNATIONAL MONETARY FUND), It was resolved and agreed upon that this body-WORLD INTERNATIONAL DEBT RECONCILIATION COMMITTEE will work extensively to ensure that all outstanding Contract Payment, Your Inheritance and Lottery Winning prize fund will be paid without any hitch and delay through the World Bank and IMF Insurance body.

It may interest you to know that during our investigation, we uncovered an outstanding unpaid/unclaimed sum of money in your name and a mandate has been given to our commitee,World Debt Reconciliation Committee, to contact you for the payment of your funds.

Note that on receipt of your confirmation,your funds which we have recovered from where it has been held up will be processed for immediate payment based on your choice of payment.

Urgently furnish this Office with your Name and contact information to  enable us open up communication with you regarding the remittances of  your payment.You are advised reply to this email  address:bensealcole000@yahoo.com.hk
Thanks.
Yours Faithfully,
MR. BEN SEAL COLE.
Tel:+44 70457 35084 
Director World Debt Reconciliation Committee


PLEASE NOTE: Vincent who has posted this warning is in no way connected to this scam. He posted the message here as a warning to help prevent people from being defrauded.

----------


## Vincent

Check out the email address - for a world organisation

----------


## Dave A

Shooting for a second bite at the suckers cherry.

----------


## Vincent

Guys I need help. Just got a phone call from a lady about this scam email. Apparently my signature is associated with the email. She Googled "World Debt Reconciliation Committee" and my name came up because of the signature. I would like to edit the email, put it in quotes, saying I have nothing to do with it. How do I do this, or can someone do it for me.
thanks

----------


## Dave A

Done, Vincent. I played safe and took your signature out of all your posts in this thread - just in case - although it possibly comes from just the first post.

Now we just have to wait for the page to be reindexed. It will be marked as updated, so it should be reindexed fairly quickly.

----------


## Vincent

Thanks Dave, much appreciated.

----------


## Dave A

I've just had this enquiry by PM. I'm posting it here in case anyone else has any ideas.



> Hi Dave
> 
> Please can you give me details as to how this guy operates. I replied to the scam and got a reply back from him as well. I then phoned the guy on his Uk number and we actually spoke, convincing guy let me tell you!! 
> 
> Please can you advise how I can go about getting my email address and any other information off his mailing list.
> 
> Am I in any danger in terms of my Pc or any banking done on my computer?
> 
> The email in which I receive these emails is as follows:
> ...


I think you're kinda stuck either ignoring it or changing your email address.

I can't help think there's some kind of a syndicate that collects email addresses for these scams. It seems once you've made the list, they keep on coming. I'm finding that with all the bank phising ones at the moment.

I wouldn't think there's a threat to your PC unless you opened a file attachment or something.

----------


## Dave A

An update for those who don't believe this is a scam. I got copied in on a little side correspondence including the point where you start having to put up money...



> Attn: *target name removed*
> 
> This is to acknowledge the receipt of your email and the address where the diplomat will deliver your fund has been noted.
> 
> We are glad to inform you that your fund will be delivered within 48 hours on receipt of your fund diplomatic delivery fee.
> 
> You are requested to send by Moneygram Money Transfer the sum of US$2,660(TWO THOUSAND,SIX HUNDRED AND SIXTY UNITED STATE DOLLARS ONLY)for the diplomatic delivery of your fund at your door step.
> 
> You are advised to send the fee,US$2,660 by Moneygram Money Transfer with the name of our account officer below;
> ...

----------


## Virtual Secretary

I received this hoax e-mail today, and was not sure.   :Confused: 

Thank goodness for this forum :Applaud:  

I almost fell for it,  :Slap: they make it look so real!

Regards

----------


## Sieg

A google search on "Ben Seal Cole" returns a whole bunch of websites dealing with the scammer, eg:

http://lottoscams.blogspot.com/2007/...orld-debt.html

http://www.data-wales.co.uk/nigerian_laundering.htm

and many more!

Sieg

----------


## Dave A

You had me worried for a moment there, Sieg. I knew this thread was a number 1 on something, so I checked. We're no. 1 for *world debt reconciliation committee*, not _ben seal cole_.

Whew. Thought I might have lost my SEO touch.

----------


## Morticia

These are all examples of what is known as "419 scams" and originated in Nigeria in the 80's, where else??  :Devil: 

One is supposed to report it at the SAPS -  a Captain SC Schambriel of Commercial Crime, Head Office, at telephone number (012) 339 1203 or fax the information to him at (012) 339 1202 - don't know how current these details are though?

Best advice - do NOT contact/reply/respond under any circumstances - too many horror stories of innocent people being conned out of their life savings!!

----------


## irneb

The tell that this is a scam in contained in these two lines.


> Urgently furnish this Office with your Name and contact information to enable us open up communication with you regarding the remittances of your payment.You are advised reply to this email address:bensealcole000@yahoo.com.hk


Why do they need to ask you your name? Didn't they "apparently" do an investigation and "found" moneys du to you? How dit they do this without your name?yahoo.com.hk? A director of a worldwide organization linked with the IMF? I don't think so! Not a yahoo account based in Hong Kong.Email & tel don't tie up either, tel states +44 (that's UK). If it was Hong Kong as email suggests it should have been +852
There's always something not exactly right. Apart from the fact that it sounds too good to be true.

Rule of thumb, if you have even the slightest hesitation about any email you receive (some nagging thaought at the back of your mind), do a google search with a few of the keywords contained in the email, suffix with hoax or scam. It usually shows most of these things for what they are.

----------


## Sieg

A forum for "getting back" at the scamsters:

http://thescambaiter.com/forum/index.php? 



Sieg

----------


## Dave A

Hmm. I got a "This site has been discontinued" message  :Confused:

----------


## wynn

I also fell for the bait and got scammed

 :Confused:

----------


## IanF

> I also fell for the bait and got scammed


Wynn
If you don't mind sharing can you tell us, how much did you lose and which scam.

----------


## Sieg

> Hmm. I got a "This site has been discontinued" message


Dave:

Try http://thescambaiter.com/ and then proceed from there. 
You will probably have to register. 

sieg

----------


## Dave A

Aah. That explains it. Thanks, Sieg.

----------


## nols henegan

Hi there

I also received exactly the same mail and I requested info but no reply. This is why propably why he changed his e-mail adress. First mail I received:   am Sunny West, Esq, and Principal attorney of Westfields & Associates UK and family attorney to the late Mr. Peter.

My late client made a numbered time fixed deposit with a bank here in United Kingdom before  his death.

At the review of his account after his death, we found out that your name was registered as the possible next of kin who should be contacted in case of his death.

Please, i advice that you get back to me immediately for further briefing and information on this subject matter.

Have a nice day.

Sunny West, Esq.

Now it reads as a Notification from world debt reconciliation committee.

Thanks

----------


## SILVIA

I have also received this e-mail.  I have not responded, but I also received mail from Yahoo / Windows Live competiton that I have won.  In this I gave them my home address and cellphone numbers.  Can they do something with this information ? I am so scared now, but I have not give them any bank details.

----------


## Dave A

So what do you do once you've scammed all the gullible?

How about a third bite at the cherry.




> How are you today? The below payment has been awarded to you by the Nigeria Government/World Bank to compensate you on the past experience had with the Nigeria scammers.
> I write to inform you that we have already sent you $10,000.00 through Western Union as we have been given the mandate to transfer your full compensation payment total sum of $250,000.00 via Western Union by the Government.
> I have on a good authority email you the MTCN and sender's details to enable you pick up the first $10,000.00,USD and confirm receipt to us so as to enable us wire the next USD10,000.00 by tomorrow and subsequent ones since we can only send USD10,000.00 a day.
> 
> Please pick up this information and get to any western union in your country to pick up the $10,000.00 and email the Western Union outlets incharge of the payment so that they could send you another payment tomorrow.
> 
> Western Union contact information:
> Manager: Mr. Paul Ben
> Email: pauben1949@gmail.com
> ...

----------


## Marq

Have a read here. Feel much better now.

----------


## Dave A

Have you ever tried scambaiting?

----------


## IanF

Send them to this page  only click the link if no one is close and you can handle it rough.

----------


## IanF

Now if you want to join the other side here is how to do it. Join the University  :Wink:

----------


## Marietjie Steyn

> Send them to this page  only click the link if no one is close and you can handle it rough.


Eisch!

----------


## Dave A

> Eisch!


That was enough to stop *me* clicking those links  :EEK!: 

That bad, huh?

----------


## IanF

Dave the university link is funny therefore no warning, otherwise you have been warned so "eisch"  :Big Grin:  :Innocent:

----------


## Dave A

The University of Nigeria is classic  :Rofl:

----------


## micha-ella

I was also contacted by this guy, even had a phone call, but I had the savvy to google his name, and the so called company he works for.  He is a conman, thats for sure..He even phoned me this morning, trying to convince me that all is true..what a lot of hogwash!!

----------

